# Mid September in Whistler, BC



## riverdees05 (Apr 3, 2006)

How is Whistler, BC in the middle of September?  Have a unit on hold for 9-17-2006 for my daughter?  What are the temperatures?  What about rain?


----------



## BevL (Apr 3, 2006)

September is a beautiful time on the west coast.  You can always get rain here, but it's usually in the teens to low 20s (celcius) and rain is not common.

I'd go for it.

Bev


----------



## eal (Apr 3, 2006)

*Whistler in September*

The temperatures at Whistler in September are in the mid-60's for a high and the mid-40's for a low.  It is usually quite sunny until mid to late October.


----------



## Neesie (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been to Whistler in August and the weather was PERFECT.  Sorry I couldn't convert the temperature from celcius to degrees....but can tell you that you will be perfectly comfortable in Jeans & T-Shirts, a hoodie for the evening.  I was certain there were no bugs in Whistler at all until we took the gondola to the top of the mountain.  There were black flies up there but all in all the Village of Whistler was as close to ideal as a person could imagine.


----------



## qaRuss (Apr 4, 2006)

My experience has not been as good.
We've been there for convention in 2004 and about 1997. Both in September, both were cloudy and both were cool. There was snow higher up the mountain. But it is a beautifull place and scenery does not depend on the temperature.
The town is condusive to all weather conditions.
With plenty to do and see, I would not hesitate going, just don't depend on the weather being great.


----------



## dlr47 (Apr 11, 2006)

(Edited to delete advertising)

Perhaps a private message or email to the poster would be appropriate.

Bev
Forum Moderator


----------

